

As Robots Grow Smarter, American Workers Struggle to Keep Up - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/16/upshot/as-robots-grow-smarter-american-workers-struggle-to-keep-up.html

======
softdev12
There's a strong possibility that technology in the future could create a
massive wave of unemployment - as people are replaced by smart machines.

Of course, life could still be better overall as these machines could provide
for all the necessities for the unemployed at a low cost. So the unemployed
would be more like retired people.

The big question is whether people will merge with machines or whether they
will be distinct. If they don't merge, the replacement issue is much more
likely (with high unemployment). If there's a singularity a la Kurzweil, then
the problem is moot.

